# Furious Charge Flayed Ones



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Does Furious Charge make Flayed Ones worth taking?

They don't seem very popular, but I thought that with Furious Charge they might be a bit more effective.

Anyone tried this?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

With furious charge they become slow Beserkers, the best thing to use them as is gun-line killers and that's what I always use them as and they haven't disappointed me yet.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

the big problem with flayed ones is the Init 2, since FC doesnt change that(well not enough at least ) it doesnt really make a crappy unit less crappy imo


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It makes them I3, meaning they can go at the same time as Orks and Guard etc.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually since the Flayed Ones have to be charging they go before Orks.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

darklove said:


> Does Furious Charge make Flayed Ones worth taking?
> 
> They don't seem very popular, but I thought that with Furious Charge they might be a bit more effective.
> 
> Anyone tried this?


60 S5 attacks against rear armor 10 is a solid punch. I know this because I play Hellions. Only problem with the Flayed Ones is thier speed. It would also be very cool if Hit and Run had a better chance of working.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Nemesor Zahndrekh + Flayed Ones = decent *I3* unit. Have them deepstrike in your enemies turn, then go for the charge after boosting them with Furious Charge come yours.
Prolly the best mass assault unit Necrons can muster. *I3* isn't awesome, but not entirely fatal either.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Nemesor Zahndrekh + Flayed Ones = decent *I3* unit. Have them deepstrike in your enemies turn, then go for the charge after boosting them with Furious Charge come yours.
> Prolly the best mass assault unit Necrons can muster. *I3* isn't awesome, but not entirely fatal either.


you are still going after most half decent CC troops and if you are against IG or low initiative foes you can kill them with regular flayed ones anyway so why take a 185pts charachter to boost them?
the only ones this could make a difference is against orks, but then if you are in assault range of an ork mob in his turn he'll assault you and you're going last at i2 anyway...


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

6th edition will most likely bring some changes that will make Flayed Ones much more viable. A rumor states that units that do not scatter while DSing get to assault. If that's true, they suddenly become much more viable when combined with Imotekh's bloodswarm scarabs. Stick some characters, lords, or crypteks on them and it's gonna get real fun.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> ...
> you are still going after most half decent CC troops
> ...


That's what I was implying. Perhaps you need to read my posts more thoroughly, or you simply aren't understanding them _Mr. paolodistruggiuova _ 



> ...
> why take a 185pts charachter to boost them?
> ...


Because ...
*a.)* Most people are going to field a Necron Overlord anyways. For lots of players this will be a _special character_, 'cause they like 'em. Also, Zahndrekh is only* five* points more expensive than a standard Overlord with the same gear, and a mere five points is a joke compared to the abilities he gives you in return.
*b.)* STR 5 > STR 4
*c.)* INIT 3 > INIT 2 (Yes, not a big difference against *most* units though, I know.)
*d.)* Deep striking in your enemies turn is a wonderful thing to do. Deep striking twenty Flayed Ones that' might get Furious Charge come their next turn is even more intimidating.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> That's what I was implying. Perhaps you need to read my posts more thoroughly, or you simply aren't understanding them _Mr. paolodistruggiuova _


woot? How i didnt understand your post? i just said that even with those improved stats they arent becoming much better against I4+ units, take it easy mate 



Sworn Radical said:


> Because ...
> *a.)* Most people are going to field a Necron Overlord anyways. For lots of players this will be a _special character_, 'cause they like 'em. Also, Zahndrekh is only* five* points more expensive than a standard Overlord with the same gear, and a mere five points is a joke compared to the abilities he gives you in return.
> *b.)* STR 5 > STR 4
> *c.)* INIT 3 > INIT 2 (Yes, not a big difference against *most* units though, I know.)
> *d.)* Deep striking in your enemies turn is a wonderful thing to do. Deep striking twenty Flayed Ones that' might get Furious Charge come their next turn is even more intimidating.


a) Zahndrekh is 5 points more then a standard OL but noone would pimp so much an overlord imo, that's where the price tag goes up with specials.
b) true, they gain some killing power but the killing power isnt what makes them bad, it's the initiative and poor staying power. Also there are other CC units in the codex that benefit equally from the +1str so you dont need to take Flayed ones to use that FC bonus
c) init 3 > init 2 true, i cant think of an example where it actually matters tough
d) yes 20 flayed ones are a good threat but you have a turn to react, that means shoot them, charge them, move away so they cannot charge you, feed them with a throw away unit so you can deal with them later....etc etc
they arent bad but are they worth 260 points + 185 for Zahndrekh? no, just no for me

edit: oh and you'll need a nice open space to deep strike 20 models, i'd prefer to just deep strike 6 Wraiths with 3++ save, jump infantry movement, whip coils and rending for the same cost, so i'm pretty sure i'll be in assault range next turn and i can deep strike more safely


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

SoulGazer said:


> 6th edition will most likely bring some changes that will make Flayed Ones much more viable. A rumor states that units that do not scatter while DSing get to assault. If that's true, they suddenly become much more viable when combined with Imotekh's bloodswarm scarabs. Stick some characters, lords, or crypteks on them and it's gonna get real fun.


 
If that is true I may actually be able to play daemons again k:


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> woot? How i didnt understand your post? i just said that even with those improved stats they arent becoming much better against I4+ units, take it easy mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The debate actually wasn't about which unit(s) from the new codex are the best for close combat, wasn't it ?
'course Wraiths would win that comparison any day, especially when you team them up with a Destroyer Lord. I guess everybody would be that clever to notice them being the best choice for melee ... if you have to enter close combat at all with your Necrons.

The argument was about the (initially crappy) unit known as Flayed Ones and how they could be made usable at all. 
*For that purpose alone *Zahndrekh is the best (only IMHO) option.

Also, if you're going to spend 185+ pts. on a single character is highly debatable amongst the playerbase. I certainly wouldn't do so except in games of 1.500+, but lots of people like to field (over-) expensive HQs.

Cheers.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> The argument was about the (initially crappy) unit known as Flayed Ones and how they could be made usable at all.
> *For that purpose alone *Zahndrekh is the best (only IMHO) option.
> ...
> Cheers.


ok finally i agree with you  Zahndrekh is the best option to make an initially crappy unit a bit less crappy.


----------

